# High levels of bacteria in the sea [Myrtle Beach/Hilton Head]



## Venter (Mar 5, 2016)

http://www.myrtlebeachsc.com/health-department-changes-no-swim-advisory-to-long-term-advisory/

We were going to be at the Marriott Oceanwatch , Grand Dunes but retraded for Surfwatch during spring break. Does this mean people should not swim in the sea? I see further in the article it mentions Hilton Head also having levels 11 times higher.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Please help.  I am completely unfamiliar with the area.  Does this include the beaches in front of Anderson Ocean Club and HGVC Ocean 22?  Thanks


----------



## colatown (Mar 5, 2016)

I can't tell from the article whether it means HHI has readings 11 times higher than the safe level or it has had levels higher than safe 11 times. Nor can I tell what time period if it is 11 episodes of high levels.
MB usually has higher levels in the summer than the rest of the Grand Strand, the Low Country is usually not as big a problem as MB either.
Both AOC and Ocean 22 are in the city of MB.


----------



## Conan (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's the South Carolina state government site that provides the information for the entire coast.
It'll be useful to bookmark when the current year testing begins in May.
http://gis.dhec.sc.gov/beachaccess/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 5, 2016)

Conan said:


> Here's the South Carolina state government site that provides the information for the entire coast.
> It'll be useful to bookmark when the current year testing begins in May.
> http://gis.dhec.sc.gov/beachaccess/



Thanks for the link.


Richard


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 11, 2016)

*Please help me understand Myrtle Beach water quality*

I have desperately been trying to understand the beach water quality at Myrtle Beach, SC.  Can anyone perhaps provide better insight.  It sounds as though there is a high level of of bacteria in the water making it unsafe to swim for children and older people.  It appears that the state government has issued a "long term swim advisory" local government is downplaying that.  And the Natural Resources Defence Council seems to say the situation is NOT good.  I just don't want to take a chance with my kids.  Could anyone who has a better understanding of the situation please provide input. Thanks.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2016)

Are you from the Hilton Head tourism bureau? :rofl:


----------



## kwilson (Mar 12, 2016)

This is terrible! Seems none of our smartest scientists can come up with a method to teach fish not to defecate in the ocean!


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 13, 2016)

colatown said:


> I can't tell from the article whether it means HHI has readings 11 times higher than the safe level or it has had levels higher than safe 11 times. Nor can I tell what time period if it is 11 episodes of high levels.
> MB usually has higher levels in the summer than the rest of the Grand Strand, the Low Country is usually not as big a problem as MB either.
> Both AOC and Ocean 22 are in the city of MB.



The way I read it, HHI has exceeded the level only 11 times.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2016)

kwilson said:


> This is terrible! Seems none of our smartest scientists can come up with a method to teach fish not to defecate in the ocean!



Now that was funny!


----------



## Carol C (Mar 16, 2016)

On the bright side, the Obama Admin has reversed course on green-lighting offshore oil drilling in the Atlantic. Cities and towns up and down the SC coast passed resolutions condemning plans to open up the coast for offshore oil exploration and development. I'm sure the bad water already causing "no swim" advisories weighed into the decision not to potentially muck up the ocean waters any further!


----------

